# How do I link to a post in another post?



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

How do I post a link to another post in a different thread? 
Please and thank you.


----------



## winjim (18 Jul 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-link-to-a-post-in-another-post.184027/


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Hit "reply" or "+quote" to quote the relevant post or you can get the post's permalink from either of the two places I've circled in the screengrab below:


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Thanks. 
I'm on my mobile. No message number to link to. I know I could quote the whole message, but I think I'll try later when the hudl has finished charging.


----------



## winjim (18 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks.
> I'm on my mobile. No message number to link to. I know I could quote the whole message, but I think I'll try later when the hudl has finished charging.


Message number only appears in landscape on my phone. Have you tried rotating it 90°?


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Message number only appears in landscape on my phone. Have you tried rotating it 90°?



Cool! 
No I hadn't but I have now! 
Thanks


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks.
> I'm on my mobile. No message number to link to. I know I could quote the whole message, but I think I'll try later when the hudl has finished charging.


Quote the whole message, removing what you don't want in.


----------

